# Change in hair color



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva is 3 1/2 months and we have recently noticed a portion of hair that runs along her back that is darker. It's kind of funny because it almost looks like a stripe. Not sure if this will be her permanent shade and the rest just hasn't come in yet. Anyone else notice this or have any input?


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shelby has also had that her whole life...she's two next week. We love it...it's this beautiful dark stripe right along her spine. We call it her racing stripe since she is named after the Shelby Cobra, my husband's favorite car. lol


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Copied from an Austrailian breeder's site

"The Vizsla colour is unique. It can vary from light to dark but should always have a golden red tinge. A healthy coat when seen in the sun will have a reddish metallic gleam to it. _*The coat should be the same colour all over except for slightly darker ears and muzzle and the darker stripe down the back known as the "Esterhazy Saddle" - or King Stripe. These together with the light areas behind the shoulders are common.*_ Like the eyes, the coat can take some time to darken and youngsters with a pale coat should not be penalised. Their eventual colour can usually be seen on the lower legs and muzzle. Very small areas of white on the chest, throat and toes are permissible. Roaning on the chest can occur in this breed but the number of white hairs do not predominate and the roaning is not noticeable unless looked at very closely. As with the eyes, if the amount of white is noticeable it is probably too much.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - very interesting!


----------

